#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >        Natural Gas Treatment & Sour Gas Sweetening

## Esam

impurities      H2S      CO2    .        Acid gases.
       H2S        CS2  COS       Sour Gas         CO2       Sweet Gas.
        H2S - CO2        .
      Sweetening              :
1.  :      H2S     0.13   ppm      4.6ppm      200   ppm    .   500   ppm           .   1000   ppm    . 
2.    :          .           H2S.
3.  :        CO2  15  psia        .

   1.      Solid bed Absorption:        H2S     :   iron sponge  molecular sieve   .                  H2S    .
2.     Reactive Solvents: :
-  Monoethanole Amine "MEA".
-  Diethanole Amine "DEA".
-  Diglycol Amine "DGA".
-  Di-iso Propanol Amine "DIPA".
-   .
-   .         H2S  CO2 .       Regeneration  .
3.     Physical Solvents 
  Selexol     Recitisol   Purisol     ..        CO2     . 
4.      Direct Oxidation to Sulfur:
     Sulferox  Stertford        H2S.
5. :          CO2.

    :              :
1.     (   H2S  ).
2.        inlet & outlet Acid Gas Concentrations.
3.        .
4.    .
5.    Selectivity   .


6.     .
7.  .
8.  .
9.  .

             .           :      Liquid-phase processes      Dry-Bed Processes             :      Zink   Oxide      Iron  Oxide Sponge.
         H2S   CO2             H2S             CS2   CO2        feed        C3+                  .         .        H2S   CO2          .                    COS   CS2      . 
              ...

* 
*
See More:       Natural Gas Treatment & Sour Gas Sweetening

----------

